# USB cable



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

Am I the only one having this issue or is it multiple people - I've connected my Bionic to my computer through a good half-dozen USB cables, some of them only let it charge, some of them will enable USB storage, and not one but the Motorola cable allows me to do debugging. What the hell? Does anyone else have that issue?


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

It is something with the cables and the phone. People have been messing up the phone by using non Motorola cables.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kauthor47 (Jun 7, 2011)

My Rocketfish one from Best Buy works fine, and it charges it just as quickly as the Moto. Turns out I just had to update the Moto drivers and it worked. I'm also not used to seeing a notification when Debugging is connected.


----------



## engineer983 (Aug 20, 2011)

All mine are Belikin, and have had no issues.


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

Weird I've had problems with an LG and blackberry cables

Sent from my Droid using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I've heard talk of people frying batteries with Blackberry cables on Android phones


----------



## Deadly_v2 (Aug 4, 2011)

Palm cable working fine here. also used my htc one earlier with no issues


----------



## pokedroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I have a random 6 footer I got off eBay and it works just fine when plugged into the moto AND htc block. Also using a best buy rocket fish home charger as we speak. Its added twenty percent to my extended battery in the past fifteen (roughly) minutes

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------

